# 31cc Pole Pruner POULAN PRO Tree Trimmer



## Abbershay (Apr 7, 2004)

Can anyone tell me if this thing is any good.... i really like my cheap little pouland wood shark. I am personally a sthil fan but i have to tell you pouland has them beat in the little saw dept.

31cc Pole Pruner POULAN PRO Tree Trimmer you can buy this for under $200


----------



## MasterBlaster (Apr 7, 2004)

I don't do Poulans anymore.


----------



## Saw Man (Apr 7, 2004)

For the price,...it's good.
Currently available w/ & w/o a catalytic muffler.

When using a catalytic muffler, expect super heated muffler exhaust gas, and a shorter life, on any engine.


----------



## dbeck (Apr 7, 2004)

any links?


----------



## SilverBlue (Apr 7, 2004)

Perhaps it's a good disposable homeowner saw, I’ll race it with my moded 200T anytime for pink slips


----------



## Saw Man (Apr 7, 2004)

Silver Blue, 

:Eye:'ll take that bet.

Come on down to Dolmar Dan's Saw Fest this Saturday.

Don't forget the 020's title.


----------



## SilverBlue (Apr 7, 2004)

Oh you want to race 020's too Sawman?


----------



## Saw Man (Apr 7, 2004)

I'll be glad to own a free 020.

I'll just stand on the ground, reach up about 8'-13' and drop'em while your standing on the ground cuttin air.


----------



## SilverBlue (Apr 7, 2004)

No sticks tied to a 7900 and passing it off as a pole saw allowed


----------



## Saw Man (Apr 7, 2004)

How'd you know I painted it???

Curses foiled out of an 020.

Anyway, l  ing forward to meeting some of you guys.

If your not going to make it...have a Blessed Easter.


----------



## JonnyHart (Apr 7, 2004)

I saw the Poulan pole pruner in a flyer and the price caught my eye. I think all Poulan products are for homeowner use, not everyday commercial use. The one I saw came with an 8" bar. I thought 10" was as little as they get. If ya get one let me know how it works for ya after three months of commercial use. I'll tell ya the Stihl HT75 is an outstanding tool and can knock alot of time off a job sometimes. The Echo power pruner is cool cause you can get that circular saw head for nice clean cuts on the twiggy stuff. Both of those are around 600-800$ though, and more if ya want all the accesories for the Echo.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Apr 7, 2004)

I think these Pullon stick saws sell on eBay for $120 US.
For that same money you can get a professional tool that will out cut the pullon and do a much better cut, a Silky or ARS manual pole saw.
Those who have been here for a while know better than to get me started on cutting off lower branches, much less using a chainsaw on a stick to do it.
It's bad enough when a home owner does it to his own trees, no pro should be going around doing it to other's trees, and charging them.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Apr 7, 2004)

I luv em!


----------



## JonnyHart (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm not talking about removing all lower branches and cutting everything you can reach with it. There are pros and cons to almost every product out there. These chainsaws on sticks are nice to have sometimes. They don't make really clean cuts compared to a pruner, but they're for stuff bigger than your pruner can handle. The cuts are as clean as you can make with any chainsaw. If nothing else, they can give the groundies some thing to do while a climber is ascending. Now don't get me wrong, the pole saw is something that will always be near and dear to me. The poulan stick saw doesn't have a telescoping shaft does it?


----------



## Stumper (Apr 7, 2004)

I like my Echo Power Pruner-a very useful tool. The little "Poulan " has the old Ryobi 31 cc mill.- A good little engine but not high performance. It turns about7000 rpm- The shaft on the poulan pruner is not nearly as rugged or adjustable as the Stihl HT75 or Echo Power Pruner 2400. Mike is probably right -a good polesaw blade will cut about as fast and be both lighter and cleaner. I wouldn't rule the Poulan out-I have that same mill that I run quick-link blower and hedger attachments with-it is a useful system but if you want a chainsaw on a stick I'd look at a pro model-They'll prove to be worth the 3x price.


----------



## Saw Man (Apr 8, 2004)

No question that the Echo & Stihl pole prunners are technologically better, longer lasting, and somewhat more powerful.

The question was, "Is it any good?".

Answer is a definate ....yes....especially for the money spent.
Is it for the true pro commercial guy? No. Unless he has abusers for a work crew. Then cost effectiveness of replacement vs repairs steps in the equation.

The engine is Poulan Pros own engine, not Ryobi.
Ryobi was sold to MTD which owns Cub Cadet, and the Troy Bilt name which now is MTD in Red disguise.

Ryobi had a four cycle that was 'design crashing', and wouldn't met emissions standards. 
They cut a deal with Red Max (Komatsu) to 'fix' it.

Red Max (Komatsu) price to 'fix' it, was to be able to use some of the design, and patent to make their own super heavy duty 4 stroker. A true 4 stroker that didn't use a two cycle mix.

Red Max recently dropped making all 4 stokes because they're small cc displacement two cycle engine technology ( STRATO CHARGED) leads the world in Low Emissions (LE) performance.
They're the only company that isn't using 4 stokes, or catalytic mufflers. That's a potential can of worms.

They used to supply Stihl with the best trimmer engine they had, the FS83 so Stihl could sell two strokes in California and bank emissions points.
Red Max (Komatsu) was to get the pole saw attachment in a swap, but it never happened. So they parted ways.


----------



## a_lopa (Apr 8, 2004)

are the komatsu power pruners any good???


----------



## Saw Man (Apr 8, 2004)

Tremendous engine, clutch, and anti vibe.

What they have now is only a fixed length shaft (stick prunner)due to the swap deal falling apart.
When compared to the competion in that class, a #1 choice.

Next year they'll have an 'erection' (telescoping) prunner.

You can literally smell how clean Red Max STRATO CHARGED engines run. 
That's important to my only nose, sinuses, eyes, and lungs.


----------



## Abbershay (Apr 8, 2004)

i had a sthil and basically it sucked,it worked though...

For small saws pouland has sthil beat... i can use the pouland a couple of years and throw it away if i like... 

The pouland is 31 ccs isnt that bigger than the eccho and the sthil? arent they like 21 and 26?

The cheaper price also makes me worry less about getting the thing ripped off too.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by aussie_lopa _
> *are the komatsu power pruners any good??? *[/QUOTE
> 
> i dont think komatsu make a bad product..ive had komatsu hedge trimmers and they run great...i like most things japanese except raw fish


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Abbershay _
> * The cheaper price also makes me worry less about getting the thing ripped off too. *



Yes, that's my criteria for purchasing tools too, pick the tools that even a thief wouldn't take for free! If it's such a piece of crap that it's not worth carrying away, then that's the tool for me and Abbershay.


----------



## Abbershay (Apr 9, 2004)

well i have had the expensive model , now i will try the cheaper one... see how it goes...... then i will invent my own...


----------



## Greg (Apr 10, 2004)

I've got one that sits in the garage most of the time. It is a very small bar that really limits what you can do with it, and the pole is a fixed length. Mine no has some sag in it from getting bent a little. I use it mainly for just slashing through vines and really messy stuff like that. I bought it to help with trimming palm trees but it does a pretty lousy job. A friend of mine has a Power Pruner and that thing is great, it costs 4 x as much but is well worth it, we use his all the time. I use my Silky Hauauchi(?) much more than the POS poulan. --Poulan is not all bad. I've had a Poulan Pro 330 for about 2 years now, slight mufler mod and it is one of my favorite saws -power to weight wise. 
Greg


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Apr 10, 2004)

MIKE MASS could you please elaborate further .regarding removing lower branches..which I gather your not keen on many thanks ROLLA


----------



## Stumper (Apr 10, 2004)

Greg- I love the PP330-My most used saw on the ground. 

RC, NO! NO! Don't get Mike started. Help! The crazy dude in pink tights is going on another rant! Save us! I' expect that Mike will elaborate or perhaps retrieve a long thread where we argued about it. Mikes position is that trees don't grow branches to no purpose and removing low branches is not kind to the tree.-I agree up to that point but Mike seeems a little phobic about it, Daniel Murphy and I along with others have argued that since as arborists we manipulate tree growth to accomodate people, removing SOME lower limbs for clearance-whether for walking , mowig , driving or to clear a roof., is NOT a sinful act.:angel:


----------



## Abbershay (Apr 10, 2004)

is the pp330 the 31 cc poulan power pruner.. ? and do i have to buy it online ?


----------



## Abbershay (Apr 10, 2004)

please explain.... what is the 330 pp and where is a place i can at least look at one.


----------



## Abbershay (Apr 10, 2004)

thanks , ha i see the s 23 man i liked that saw..... for climbing , before they put the pro lable on it , 99.00 add the pro lable 249.00 nothing really different besides the color and the lable..


----------



## Abbershay (Apr 10, 2004)

i was wondering about poulan pole pruner does anyone know of a place that sells them? maybe home depot or menards...


----------



## Stumper (Apr 10, 2004)

The Lowe's in Pueblo, Co has them so check the warehouse chain stores.


----------

